

NetPlenish: Mobile Shopping Service Finds Lowest Prices On Household Goods - cookiecaper
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/03/netplenish-raises-1-9m-for-mobile-shopping-service-that-finds-lowest-prices-on-household-goods/

======
context
I want one of these

